# ATI RS690M black screen...

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I am trying to install Gentoo 64bit onto a laptop with an ATI RS690M in it. I chose to build the radeon driver into the kernel, including the firmware, which the logs show gets loaded. However, even with the ATI framebuffer built, I get a blank screen. No cursor, no nothing. If I wait until the system settles I can type root and the root password, then the shutdown command, it shuts down. So I know this is a video issue. What do I need to make the RS690M work? The firmware I am loading is "RS690_cp.bin".

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Anybody? I still can't make it work. This is why I hate AMD/ATI...

----------

## chithanh

The following options are necessary, check your kernel config:

```
CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_UMS=n

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=n

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y
```

it is advisable to disable all other framebuffer drivers (vesafb etc.) too.

You don't need to include any other extra firmware unless you run a deblobbed kernel.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Hmm, I had my config just like that prior to attempting to use the framebuffer. I'll disable the framebuffer and fgrep those options from my kernel config. Thanks, this was driving me crazy! If this fails, I will post back. However, it was looking for the firmware upon boot, which is why I imported it into the kernel. Are you saying I do not need the firmware file?

----------

## chithanh

The kernel tree already comes with firmware for older devices like the RS690, it has however since stopped accepting newer firmware.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Alright then, I'll remove the firmware from the drivers section that I specified. That MAY be the entire issue.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I did as you requested and still no dice. However I guess I should note that it appears as though the LCD turns off. Not like it is on with no output, but actually like the CCFL has turned off. It does this a second or two after the kernel begins booting. Perhaps modesetting is using a bad mode? How can I disable that?

----------

## chithanh

You can pass video=1366x768 (or whatever is the correct mode) to manually chose a video mode.

If the screen turns off this could be related to missing CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE, or if built as module, the module might not be loaded.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I have CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE built into the kernel. I will try passing a video mode to it next.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Passing the video mode does not work. I have about 24hrs left to finish this system. Any ideas as to what I can do to get video output, or will this be filed on the mountain of "ATI sucks" paperwork?

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

FINALLY! I disabled KMS and I can see my console! I can trouble shoot KMS later. I added "nomodeset" to /etc/default/grub and remade the config. I am good for now, but why will nothing work?

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

New problem. Disabling KMS gets me a console, but after emerging KDE and such, I get no display on nVT7, just a flashing cursor. If I enable KMS, same thing. Below is the log from X while KMS is enabled.

```

[    20.226] 

X.Org X Server 1.17.4

Release Date: 2015-10-28

[    20.226] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    20.226] Build Operating System: Linux 3.18.25-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Gentoo

[    20.226] Current Operating System: Linux p205d-s7802 3.18.25-gentoo-r1 #5 SMP Thu Mar 3 18:21:39 EST 2016 x86_64

[    20.226] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.18.25-gentoo-r1 root=UUID=c89d7eea-ffe5-48de-ac5e-481c5986639c ro

[    20.226] Build Date: 13 March 2016  08:16:32PM

[    20.226]  

[    20.226] Current version of pixman: 0.32.8

[    20.226]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    20.226] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    20.226] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Mar 14 20:36:46 2016

[    20.300] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    20.300] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    20.325] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    20.325] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    20.325] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    20.325] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    20.325] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

[    20.325] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    20.325] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    20.325] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    20.375] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[    20.375]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    20.375] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    20.375]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    20.375] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    20.375]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    20.375] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    20.375]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    20.375] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[    20.375]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    20.376] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[    20.376]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    20.376] (==) FontPath set to:

[    20.376] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    20.376] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    20.376] (II) Loader magic: 0x80bc80

[    20.376] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    20.376]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    20.376]    X.Org Video Driver: 19.0

[    20.376]    X.Org XInput driver : 21.0

[    20.376]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0

[    20.377] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    20.382] (--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:791f:1179:ff00 rev 0, Mem @ 0xf0000000/134217728, 0xf8100000/65536, 0xf8000000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00009000/256

[    20.383] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    20.418] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    20.558] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    20.559]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    20.559]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0

[    20.559] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    20.559] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 0

[    20.559] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 1

[    20.559] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 2

[    20.559] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 3

[    20.559] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 4

[    20.559] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    20.559] (II) LoadModule: "ati"

[    20.573] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

[    20.577] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    20.577]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 7.5.0

[    20.577]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    20.577]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0

[    20.577] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[    20.577] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[    20.590] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    20.590]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 7.5.0

[    20.590]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    20.590]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0

[    20.590] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    20.590] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[    20.623] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    20.623]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.17.4

[    20.623]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    20.623]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0

[    20.623] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    20.624] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[    20.624] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    20.624] (II) Unloading fbdev

[    20.624] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    20.624] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    20.625] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[    20.625] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    20.625] (II) Unloading vesa

[    20.625] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    20.625] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

        ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI FireMV 2400 PCI,

        ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

        ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

        ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

        ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

        ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

        ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

        ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

        ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

        ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

        ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

        ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

        ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

        ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

        ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

        ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

        AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

        ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

        ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

        ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

        ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

        ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

        ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

        ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

        ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

        ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

        ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

        ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

        ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

        ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

        ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

        ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

        ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,

        ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,

        ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

        ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2,

        SUMO, SUMO, SUMO2, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, ATI Radeon HD 4200,

        ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4250,

        AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics,

        AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,

        AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series Graphics,

        AMD Radeon HD 6200 Series Graphics, PALM, PALM, PALM, CYPRESS,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

        AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,

        ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,

        ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI FirePro 2270, CEDAR,

        ATI Radeon HD 5450, CEDAR, CEDAR, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

        CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

        AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

        CAYMAN, AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,

        BARTS, BARTS, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,

        Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS,

        AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series,

        AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

        TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

        TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

        CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS,

        CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, ARUBA, ARUBA,

        ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,

        ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,

        ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,

        ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI,

        TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI,

        TAHITI, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN,

        PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN,

        VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE,

        VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE,

        VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND,

        OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND,

        HAINAN, HAINAN, HAINAN, HAINAN, HAINAN, HAINAN, BONAIRE, BONAIRE,

        BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE,

        BONAIRE, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI,

        KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI,

        KABINI, MULLINS, MULLINS, MULLINS, MULLINS, MULLINS, MULLINS,

        MULLINS, MULLINS, MULLINS, MULLINS, MULLINS, MULLINS, MULLINS,

        MULLINS, MULLINS, MULLINS, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI,

        KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI,

        KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI,

        KAVERI, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII,

        HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII

[    20.647] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[    20.647] (++) using VT number 7

[    20.687] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[    20.687] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[    20.688] (II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    20.688] (==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    20.688] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[    20.688] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    20.688] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

[    20.688] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[    20.688] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon X1200" (ChipID = 0x791f)

[    20.688] (II) RADEON(0): GPU accel disabled or not working, using shadowfb for KMS

[    20.688] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[    20.688] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[    20.689] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[    20.694] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    20.694]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.1.0

[    20.695]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    20.695] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling: disabled

[    20.695] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling 2D: disabled

[    20.695] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Pageflipping: enabled

[    20.695] (II) RADEON(0): SwapBuffers wait for vsync: enabled

[    20.762] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section

[    20.762] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

[    20.828] (II) RADEON(0): Output S-video has no monitor section

[    20.896] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0

[    20.896] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS

[    20.896] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 3847  Serial#: 0

[    20.896] (II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

[    20.896] (II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    20.896] (II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

[    20.896] (II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 37  vert.: 23

[    20.896] (II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    20.896] (II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0): clock: 96.3 MHz   Image Size:  367 x 230 mm

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1504  h_sync_end 1536 h_blank_end 1760 h_border: 0

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 906 v_blanking: 912 v_border: 0

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0):  SAMSUNG

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0):  LTN170X2-L02

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff004ca3473800000000

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0):    00100103802517780a87f594574f8c27

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0):    27505400000001010101010101010101

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0):    0101010101019f25a04051840c304020

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0):    33006fe6100000190000000f00000000

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0):    000000000078e6022300000000fe0053

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0):    414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0):    004c544e31373058322d4c30320a00f1

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x60.0   96.31  1440 1504 1536 1760  900 903 906 912 -hsync -vsync (54.7 kHz eP)

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x854"x59.9   89.25  1280 1352 1480 1680  854 857 867 887 -hsync +vsync (53.1 kHz)

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x59.8   83.50  1280 1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 -hsync +vsync (49.7 kHz)

[    20.897] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz)

[    20.898] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"x59.8   71.75  1152 1216 1328 1504  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)

[    20.898] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)

[    20.898] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)

[    20.898] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "848x480"x59.7   31.50  848 872 952 1056  480 483 493 500 -hsync +vsync (29.8 kHz)

[    20.898] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x480"x59.7   26.75  720 744 808 896  480 483 493 500 -hsync +vsync (29.9 kHz)

[    20.898] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4   23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)

[    20.964] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output S-video

[    20.964] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

[    20.964] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected

[    20.964] (II) RADEON(0): Output S-video disconnected

[    20.964] (II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[    20.964] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1440x900

[    20.964] (II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    20.964] (II) RADEON(0): mem size init: gart size :20000000 vram size: s:8000000 visible:7ab2000

[    20.964] (II) RADEON(0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM

[    20.964] (==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    20.964] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    20.964] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    20.964] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    21.002] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    21.002]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    21.002]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    21.002] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    21.002] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    21.002] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    21.002] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    21.002] (II) Unloading modesetting

[    21.002] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    21.009] (II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 5176K

[    21.009] (II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 108388K

[    21.010] (==) RADEON(0): Backing store enabled

[    21.010] (WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

[    21.010] (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration disabled

[    21.010] (==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

[    21.010] (==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    21.010] (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    21.011] (--) RandR disabled

[    21.011] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

[    21.011] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

[    21.715] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    21.718] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast

[    21.718] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

[    21.860] (EE) RADEON(0): drmmode_do_crtc_dpms cannot get last vblank counter

[    21.860] (II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 381 x 238

[    22.220] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[    22.220] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    22.220] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    22.220] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    22.257] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    22.257]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 2.9.2

[    22.257]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    22.257]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 21.0

[    22.257] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    22.257] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    22.257] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    22.257] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    22.257] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    22.257] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    22.257] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2/event2"

[    22.257] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    22.257] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    22.258] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    22.258] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    22.311] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event3)

[    22.311] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    22.311] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    22.311] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    22.311] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    22.311] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    22.311] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    22.311] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    22.311] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:27/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input3/event3"

[    22.311] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    22.311] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    22.311] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    22.311] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    22.312] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    22.312] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    22.312] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    22.312] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    22.312] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    22.312] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    22.312] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    22.312] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    22.312] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1"

[    22.312] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    22.312] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    22.312] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    22.312] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    22.313] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[    22.313] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    22.313] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    22.314] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Digital PCBeep (/dev/input/event5)

[    22.314] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    22.314] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    22.314] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Mic (/dev/input/event6)

[    22.314] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    22.315] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    22.315] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Line (/dev/input/event7)

[    22.315] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    22.315] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    22.315] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Front Headphone (/dev/input/event8)

[    22.315] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    22.315] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    22.316] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[    22.317] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    22.317] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    22.317] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    22.317] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    22.317] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[    22.317] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    22.317] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    22.317] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4/event4"

[    22.317] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    22.317] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    22.317] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    22.317] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    22.318] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event9)

[    22.318] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    22.318] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[    22.318] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    22.318] (**) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

[    22.318] (--) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7

[    22.318] (--) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found 8 mouse buttons

[    22.318] (--) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found absolute axes

[    22.318] (--) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found x and y absolute axes

[    22.318] (--) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found absolute touchpad.

[    22.318] (II) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Configuring as touchpad

[    22.318] (**) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    22.318] (**) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    22.318] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input10/event9"

[    22.318] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 10)

[    22.319] (II) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: initialized for absolute axes.

[    22.319] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    22.319] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    22.319] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    22.319] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    22.319] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    22.320] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    22.320] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    66.302] (II) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Close

[    66.302] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    66.302] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

[    66.302] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    66.302] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[    66.302] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    66.302] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Close

[    66.302] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    66.302] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[    66.302] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    66.327] (II) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

```

I cannot figure out why it is shutting down with KMS enabled. Help?

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Anybody? I really need to return this laptop to the owner, but I still cannot get KDE to come up.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I still cannot get X to come up. What am I doing wrong? X has always just worked on nVidia and Intel cards, so why is ATI so hard to make work? I am at my wits end with AMD/ATI!

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I have come to the conclusion that this graphics card is not supported. I just tried my final idea of making every kernel driver a module (Intel, nVidia, all of them) and STILL get a blank screen. If I disable mode-setting I get a console, but no X. I suppose ATI drivers in Linux are as bad as they are in Windows. One reason I only run Intel or nVidia. They never fail.

I now have the displeasure of installing Vista onto this system due to the video being so horrible. At least I get a desktop in Vista, but I am still pissed that I wasted a month on this stupid piece of junk. More fuel on the hatred fire for AMD/ATI. Heck, you actually need a processor driver for AMD CPUs in Windows!

----------

## chithanh

In principle this card is supported, just there might be a kernel driver bug that it does not activate the correct video output.

Drop nomodeset from the kernel command line, then blacklist the radeon module in /etc/modprobe.d/ to prevent it from loading during boot. Connect via SSH and capture the dmesg output that comes when you load the module.

It will show something like this:

```
[drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[drm] Connector 0:

[drm]   LVDS-1

[drm]   HPD1

[drm]   DDC: 0x6530 0x6530 0x6534 0x6534 0x6538 0x6538 0x653c 0x653c

[drm]   Encoders:

[drm]     LCD1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

[drm] Connector 1:

[drm]   HDMI-A-1

[drm]   HPD2

[drm]   DDC: 0x6540 0x6540 0x6544 0x6544 0x6548 0x6548 0x654c 0x654c

[drm]   Encoders:

[drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

[drm] Connector 2:

[drm]   VGA-1

[drm]   DDC: 0x65c0 0x65c0 0x65c4 0x65c4 0x65c8 0x65c8 0x65cc 0x65cc

[drm]   Encoders:

[drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

```

Then you can choose the correct connector and force enable it with video=<connectorname>:e

For a complete description of the video kernel parameter, see /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/modedb.txt

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Thank you for your response, but it is too late. I reinstalled Vista and returned it. I have come to learn that ATI support in Linux is atrocious. I have installed Debian, Gentoo, Slack, even RHEL on many systems over the years. Almost every ATI card requires SOMETHING special to make it work. Intel and nVidia just work. It is the primary reason that my company orders Intel and nVidia systems exclusively. We can't spend three weeks trying to make an ATI card work every time one shows up on our doorstep.

Oh, and I do not blamd one bit of this on Linux, Gentoo, or anything except ATI. They're so crappy that when I reinstalled Vista and tried to download the 6 series drivers for the chipset, it tried giving me thr 7 series. A quick Google search revealed that their sitd has been broken this way since 2012 and they do not intend to fix it. In other words, if you own a system with a 6 series chipset, throw it in the garbage! The laptop I had sees the SATA stuff as IDE due to this crap. Very disappointed in ATI/AMD.

----------

